# Snow Foam or TFR



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Guy,

Ive been looking at both Snow Foam Lances for Pressure washers and Also the Super Spray and TFR

My question is which would be better:


Snow Foam and Lance
TFR
Super Sprayer

Reason being is that a foam lance cost £50 - £60 and then the foam, plus the hassle of setting up the PW, Hose and Extension Lead. Or do I Buy a Super Sprayer for £10 and could I use say Autosmart Autowash with this. Or buy a Chemical Weed Sprayer £12 and some Hazsafe 25L for about £40+

Would appreciate peoples opinion and reason on this.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

After you get a AB hd lance and some Magifoam in it you will be very happy IMHO


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> After you get a AB hd lance and some Magifoam in it you will be very happy IMHO


I haven't used one yet but still know that it's well worth the money day in & day out. Especially from Autobrite, can't fault any of their gear. They're still doing a Group Buy for the lance and 5L of foam on their trader page. Bargain IMO:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

You really dont want a TFR unless really needed as they are a bit harsh. A Autobrite lance and Magifoam will serve you well or if you dont want to be messing with foam VP Orange Pre Wash or the new Citrus Pre Wash is very good and wax safe. I use the Orange pre wash more than the foam because I have a shared drive and I get awkward looks from my neighbour as the foam gets everywhere and lasts a fair old time to


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=183611
this ones still running mate-£40 gets you a new lance+500ml super snow delivered or (what I would go for personally) £52 gets you the lance+5L of foam. Absolute steal IMO considering it's around £50 for a lance on its own anywhere else!!


----------



## dazfr (Dec 23, 2011)

we have tfr at work its evil stuff it takes paint off our machines and skin off my hands


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

foam lance on a presure washer - its the rinse stage that removes the softened grime, and a normal hose can't compete with a pressure washer for this. snow foam is based on TFR anyway...


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

ive got auto finesse citrus wash for traffic film , but as mentioned valet pro via pump spray is handy. foaming is brill and fun but you will always be left with that traffic film imho foaming just reduced the amount of crap on your paint work making washing safer


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> foam lance on a presure washer - its the rinse stage that removes the softened grime, and a normal hose can't compete with a pressure washer for this. snow foam is based on TFR anyway...


I've been making do with running in and out with a watering can so far as there's no outdoor tap and our hose was a wee bit too small for getting the other side of the car properly, but now got a PW


----------



## scotty_boy (May 1, 2010)

by the sound of it you have answered your own question think you want the sprayer!! imo it all depends how it will help you in your wash process if your happy enough using the sprayer then go for it, as everyone is different there is no perfect way the best way is the method that suits you


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> You really dont want a TFR unless really needed as they are a bit harsh. A Autobrite lance and Magifoam will serve you well or if you dont want to be messing with foam VP Orange Pre Wash or the new Citrus Pre Wash is very good and wax safe. I use the Orange pre wash more than the foam because I have a shared drive and I get awkward looks from my neighbour as the foam gets everywhere and lasts a fair old time to


VP Orange Pre Wash sounds good, has anyone any pics of this and how to use it etc. As the only problem I have is the mess that snow foam makes really


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alan hanson said:


> ive got auto finesse citrus wash for traffic film , but as mentioned valet pro via pump spray is handy. foaming is brill and fun but you will always be left with that traffic film *imho foaming just reduced the amount of crap on your paint work making washing safer*


done its job then


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RDB85 said:


> VP Orange Pre Wash sounds good, has anyone any pics of this and how to use it etc. As the only problem I have is the mess that snow foam makes really


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=200198

with foams, theres no set ratio to use so experiment and find what works best for you


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

RDB85 said:


> VP Orange Pre Wash sounds good, has anyone any pics of this and how to use it etc. As the only problem I have is the mess that snow foam makes really


I have no pictures but a good mix is 10/1 and I use a pump sprayer set on fine and sray all around the car and let it dwell for just a few minutes and then blast off with a power washer and the muck just flys off mate. You can also mix some up into a spray bottle for tricky areas to. The cost is about £17.50 plus post for 5L and that will make 50L of product so very cheap really


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> I have no pictures but a good mix is 10/1 and I use a pump sprayer set on fine and sray all around the car and let it dwell for just a few minutes and then blast off with a power washer and the muck just flys off mate. You can also mix some up into a spray bottle for tricky areas to. The cost is about £17.50 plus post for 5L and that will make 50L of product so very cheap really


Sounds very good that mate, would a Chemical Sprayer with a pump be ideal you know the ones from B&Q


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I am using the 10L Silverline Pump Sprayer I got off the Ebay for just over £10 but I think any type of Pump Sprayer will work as its Citrus based so nothing to harsh really. I have had my mix in the sprayer for over a month now and its working fine so it must be ok and Silverline offer a Lifetime Guarantee and free spare rubber O Rings


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

RDB85 said:


> VP Orange Pre Wash sounds good, has anyone any pics of this and how to use it etc. As the only problem I have is the mess that snow foam makes really


magifoam and chemical guys are bad for this but autosmarts ultra mousse disolves alot easier with water where as the other two mentioned get thicker when on floor.Or just use a sprayer as mentioned if its very dirty and wants a very good scrub.Bilt hamber surfex is great or g101.Never used valet pro stuff so cant comment on that


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I would watch using G101 on paint for someone that is learning as it strips wax etc, the Orange and Citrus Wash's fro ValetPro are Wax Safe


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

To be honest with yourself, i have not used any mentioned from the op, but i do know TFR can be lethal stuff, specially if it's not been diluted right, the five pound car washers use them, i have seen a car on my road, where a person has taken there car for a five pound wash, and the TFR was not diluted right was used full strength, so all the plastics were bleached white in colour, easily over a grands worth of damage, by a cheap chemical, stay away from TFR buddie.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I might just get a chemical sprayer. As the snow foam although great is very expensive at the minute. Could I use Autowash in the sprayer?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> To be honest with yourself, i have not used any mentioned from the op, but i do know TFR can be lethal stuff, specially if it's not been diluted right, the five pound car washers use them, i have seen a car on my road, where a person has taken there car for a five pound wash, and the TFR was not diluted right was used full strength, so all the plastics were bleached white in colour, easily over a grands worth of damage, by a cheap chemical, stay away from TFR buddie.


I agree with you on this, TFR is for the trained and for Commercial use on wagons and plant machinery


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah but it wont foam.Just stick it in and at a high ratio so its a bit thick


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

What about the stripping of wax and sealents though, I have mentioned Wax safe stuff as its more friendly when learning


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

a normal shampoo won't remove wax...


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Shinyvec said:


> I agree with you on this, TFR is for the trained and for Commercial use on wagons and plant machinery


Thanks shinyvec, for the kind comments, the last thing i want to do is give wrong advice to the op, just don't want him having any troubles.

To the op, you are better off just going for a snow foam lance with a dedicated cleaner from the traders on here, such as snow foam, better and safer option.

For the pump sprayer, you can always add some car shampoo with warm water, and spray on leave for a while and blast off, will take some grime away but not all of it.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> a normal shampoo won't remove wax...


It needs aggitation to work I have found though while the ones I have mentioned dissolve the muck and then powerwashing off leaves the paint pretty much clean or cleaner and ready for the hand job:lol:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

VP Orange Pre Wash and a Silverline 10L Pump, sounds about right for me being new to all this


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

RDB85 said:


> VP Orange Pre Wash and a Silverline 10L Pump, sounds about right for me being new to all this


Should be fine for you mate :thumb: although I'd highly recommend a snow lance when/if you want one


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

You can also use the Orange Pre Wash in a Foam Gun if you decide at a later date to try it. This is just a safe way for you to get going unlike the hard way I learned with TFR which made my Taxi fleet a bit dull and needing regular polishing etc and the skin on my hands after using the stuff was a mess


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

RDB85 said:


> VP Orange Pre Wash and a Silverline 10L Pump, sounds about right for me being new to all this


Polishyourcar has the 5L Orange pre wash on offer at the minute and use the DW1 discount code which helps a bit more, or just buy a 500ml bottle to try before you commit more money. The sprayer I got off Ebay but any make will do I think


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

JakeWhite said:


> Should be fine for you mate :thumb: although I'd highly recommend a snow lance when/if you want one


If you havent tried the Orange Prewash Jake I do recommend it for a spray before the first rinse off


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info will definitely try the 500ml


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> If you havent tried the Orange Prewash Jake I do recommend it for a spray before the first rinse off


I have many APC's but no pre-wash so will get some mate :thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> If you havent tried the Orange Prewash Jake I do recommend it for a spray before the first rinse off


I was just about to order it then realised Autobrite Citrus Wash can be used as a pre-wash at the correct dilution, although I do like to separate product uses sometimes so may just get 500ml :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I suppose I can do some samples for anyone whats to try it, I have plenty of 100mm bottles , just let me know


----------



## JimG (Sep 16, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=200198
> 
> with foams, theres no set ratio to use so experiment and find what works best for you


I have read through this thread as I'm looking for a LSP safe pre-wash as I don't own a foam lance. The initial demonstration of VP Orange Pre-wash looks convincing and received a lot of admiration. However, it seems that a load people went and bought it and then weren't impressed. It didn't produce a thick foam and didn't clean that well. There seemed to be no satisfactory retort to the criticism from the vendor either.

Anyone have positive experiences with VP Orange (or Citrus) Pre-wash when used in a pump spray, rather than a foam lance?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

JimG said:


> I have read through this thread as I'm looking for a LSP safe pre-wash as I don't own a foam lance. The initial demonstration of VP Orange Pre-wash looks convincing and received a lot of admiration. However, it seems that a load people went and bought it and then weren't impressed. It didn't produce a thick foam and didn't clean that well. There seemed to be no satisfactory retort to the criticism from the vendor either.
> 
> Anyone have positive experiences with VP Orange (or Citrus) Pre-wash when used in a pump spray, rather than a foam lance?


many factors have an effect on how well a product works. if its being used via foam lance, the flow rate of the pressure washer and how good the mains water pressure is can have a big effect on the rinsing stage after foaming, and water hardness can effect foam thickness (not that thickness always = cleaning power...). unless its used at a strong ratio, its unlikely a foam will remove all LSP in one go, chances are it'll degrade it but not remove all of it..


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

JimG said:


> I have read through this thread as I'm looking for a LSP safe pre-wash as I don't own a foam lance. The initial demonstration of VP Orange Pre-wash looks convincing and received a lot of admiration. However, it seems that a load people went and bought it and then weren't impressed. It didn't produce a thick foam and didn't clean that well. There seemed to be no satisfactory retort to the criticism from the vendor either.
> 
> Anyone have positive experiences with VP Orange (or Citrus) Pre-wash when used in a pump spray, rather than a foam lance?


I use the Orange Pre Wash at a 10-1 mix in a Pump Pressure Sprayer and it works brilliantly for me and I only leave it on for a couple of minutes aswell. I wouldnt recommend it if it didnt work. There is no foam in the way I use it either which suits me as I share a drive and Snow Foaming can be a bit tricky at times.


----------



## JimG (Sep 16, 2011)

Great. It looks like VP Citrus is the way forward. It was between that and AF Citrus Power. 

I love AF products but VP seems to have better cleaning power while still being LSP safe.

I have a shared driveway too Shinyvec, another reason for not owning a foam lance.

Thanks guys.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Could I use Autosmart Autowash in the Super Sprayer?


----------



## SAMBA VAN MAN (Sep 16, 2009)

TFR is really aggressive stuff but you can get low caustic tfr, I used it at work on the truck wash and got some tfr on my hands they went like velour/alcantara for a few days :lol:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Can I use a little AF Citrus Power in with the Magifoam for an extra bit of cleaning power? and what ratio would you suggest?


----------



## David.A (Feb 14, 2012)

Ive been using autosmart tfr for two years and have just switched to a snow foam lance. They are both tfr in their own right, both do the same job but the snow foam lance is a lot more fun!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

I love how people always label TFR as bad.

Then they advise the use of a glorified TFR lol


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

Snow foam is a tfr I thought.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

svended said:


> Can I use a little AF Citrus Power in with the Magifoam for an extra bit of cleaning power? and what ratio would you suggest?


The ratio I would suggest is to re-assess how much product/water ratio you are using, do you really need to fill that 1 litre bottle?


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I only fill the wash bottle to about two thirds now. Found using a full bottle I had a lot left over. Just been having good and bad experiences with Citrus Power and thought if I added a small part to the magifoam I could boost the cleaning effect a little.


----------

